# Newbie saying Hi *



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

Hiya everyone

We're Vicki and Darren from West Yorkshire. We've been trying to conceive for 18 months, we've had the investigative tests and are hopefully being referred next Friday. Bit daunting but we just want to get things moving now.

It would be great to meet some people going through the same experience and make some friends along the way


----------



## gayl (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi there and welcome.  I've only been on here a week and find it very supportive.  So you're just at the beginning.  Did the tests show anything?

Gayl xxx

PS.  Merry Christmas


----------



## catnap (Nov 17, 2007)

Hi williwinki

Just wanted to hello and welcome.  It is amazing the support that is available on this site.  No question appears trivial, and there is always somebody who understands what you are feeling.

Good luck on your journey and a merry christmas

Catnap


----------



## boonbo (Dec 18, 2007)

Hi hun i'm new'ish to the board too, just wanted to wish you all the luck.


----------



## Strawberries (Apr 6, 2005)

Hi Willywinki,

Just like to say hello and  to fertility friends 

Goodluck with everything 

 Merry christmas 

Love

Strawberries x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello Vicki and Darren, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

I completely understand your frustrations and wnating to get going. I hope that you gets some answers on Friday and that you can start treatment (if necessary) as soon as possible.

Meanwhile, here's a few links you might like to check out:

*Meanings ~ *CLICK HERE

*FERTILITY INFO GUIDES ~ *CLICK HERE

*Starting out & Diagnosis ~ *CLICK HERE

*Girl & Boy talk - Community board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

Lots of luck for Friday. Do post and let me know how you get on.

C~x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic place full of advice and support and i wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks to everyone for your welcome messages.

Had a really great day yesterday with my BF family, everyone kept asking about us having children, ARGGGGGGGGHHHH!! They mean well, but don't know anything about this so we just sit there and smile big false grins! 

So far I've had lap + dye, which showed up endo on uterus and left tube and ovary. Doc also mentioned something about left ovary looking enlarged and something about a cyst, but i was morphined up and not expecting anything to be wrong (duh!  ) that rest didn't sink in. Blood tests indicate i'm not ovulating properly, not entirely sure what that means though, would expect that you can't *sort of  * ovulate??!. BF has known for years that he has poor sperm, v.low count and poor motiliy. He had this tested again cpl months ago and we get all the results on Friday.

Praying that we are referred to Sheffield on Friday, so we will be one step closer to our dream


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi & welcome to FF 

It goes without saying that you will find plenty of support and advise on this website 

Sorry to hear you've been diagnosed with endometriosis...having been diagnosed since my first lap almost 20 years ago, I can understand how daunting it must feel at the moment. 

You may be interested to know there is a board specifically for ladies who are having fertility issues and endo...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=9.0

There is also a separate board for Male factor related issues (which also includes a sub-board for Men to chat, if your partner is interested)...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=35.0

With regards to ovulating...they usually get you to have your progesterone tested on cd (cycle day) 21 but this assumes you ovulated on cd14 (assuming the average cycle length of 28 days with ovulation on cd14). Progesterone peaks at 7dpo (days past ovulation) and this is ideally when it should be tested. If you think you may ovulate earlier or later in your cycle then it may be worth being re-tested on the appropriate day eg if you ovulate on cd16 then get progesterone tested on cd24. Do you know what your progesterone level was ?

It's good that you've already had several investigative procedures...I can understand how frustrating it can all be when you just want to get started but it's always best to get a clear picture before your consultant decides the next steps.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

Hi Natasha

Thanks for the links, i'll take a look at them and encourage BF to have a bowse as well. It was a complete shock, we'd always known about his condition and it never crossed our minds that there may be issues with me, apart from heavy and sometimes painful periods i never have any symptoms.

My menses are regular as clockwork, 28 days usually with the odd one at 29 days and charting show's I ovulate on cd13. The 21 day test I had at the GP's suggested all was ok, it was the repeat at Barnsley Hospital that inidcated there may be a problem with ovulation. The second blood test was taken 4 days before my lap + day and I had been a bit stressed out about it (mostly becasue i'd never had an op and was a bit scared). My period came as normal about 2 days after my lap + dye, but when I think back, so much happened that month that it may have been a bad time to do the 21 day. 

We're seeing Dr. Farag tomorrow so i will be asking about this then. You're right, the more they know about us the better equipt they clinic will be to treat us, and he better chance we have


----------



## *katie* (Nov 9, 2004)

Hiya!

Just wanted to say hello and welcome to you, and wish you the best of luck for your appointment tomorrow, I hope it brings you a clear "plan of action!"  .

Katie


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## kellixxx (May 30, 2007)

To ff best of luck  

love kel


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

We got our referral this morning to Jessops for IVF/ICSI

BF's sperm results came back at 2.1million and 2.5% motility so they have referred us for IVF/ICSI. We should be seeing the consultant in the next couple of months. The Dr Farag says that we are eligible for 2 IVF/ICSI and 1 FET. We're just so relieved to have finally got the help we've been chasing for 6 months.


----------



## gayl (Dec 16, 2007)

Hi Vicki 

The results mean nothing to me, I'm afraid, but glad to hear that you've been referred.  How long do you have to wait, do you know?

Gayl x


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

Anything less than 20 million is classed as low, and i think they expect 60% to be healthy and motile, compared to BF's 2.5%    

Ridiculous really when you only need 1 good one   

They said we should see our consultant in 2/3 months and he/she will be able to tell us how long the list is. I've been hearing anywhere from 2-12 months, but i think the shorter waits are for people who have more serious fetility probems. Unfortunately patience is not one of my virtues!!


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

SPoke to Jessops today re. waiting time and she said it' 10 months at the moment 

I'm gutted about having to wait again, so we're stepping up the TTC turally until then, well a girls gotta have a hobby!! LOL   

I thought I'd seen a ttc naturally board, but now i can only see ttc naturally diaries, is there a board or did i imagine it?? If not, wheres best to go for advice on timing, monitoring my cycle etc. Weve been doing this but recent 21 day progestorone tests suggest I ovulate intermittently and not on the usual day 14 and i'd not been picking this up by trying to track my cycle.

Thanks xx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Vicki, probably your best bet is the 2ww ttc naturally thread here:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=121644.375

Lots of luck. Sorry you have such a wait. I hope time passes fast enough for you.

C~x


----------



## olga2424 (Dec 6, 2007)

Hi willywinki, just want to send you loads of    and good luck too. olga


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks for the  and best wishes, you girless are amazing 

Spoke with clinic again and they said we should see consultant within 8 weeks, so taking each step at a time and don't feel so bad about it now.

Olga ~ when do you start tx?


----------



## olga2424 (Dec 6, 2007)

Hi willywinki, am going to turkey on the 10/01/08 and i start down regulating on the 19/01/08. How bout you, when do start tx and which clinic?. olga


----------



## willywinki (Dec 24, 2007)

Hi Olga, wish i was going to Turkey, you lucky thing  How are you feeling about starting tx? Is the clinic in Turkey? I remeber saying you had a bit of a nitemare experience at the last clinic?

I won't be starting tx until next year it appears (see my last couple of posts). But we will be having our first consultation in next couple of months.


----------



## olga2424 (Dec 6, 2007)

hi hun 'ope  all is well? quite pleased with the clinic in turkey. My previous one was in Wimbledon and they messed me up big time! i suppose things happen for a reason as the clinic in turkey is very good. quite a few girls on ff have been there and say nothing but praise about it. I  fly out to turkey on the 10/01/08 to see the Dr. at the hospital and start down regulation on 19/01/08. How about you, when do you see your Dr. & how much are they charging you if you don't mind me asking?  
Me the price is very good and includes a 4 star hotel for 17 nights+ medication unlike at my old clinic, they were charging me £3500 4 the tx and £1500 4 medication. In total i was looking at £5000 but in turkey its £3000 inclusive of every thing, i get to have a holiday   and tx at the same time and also you can choose to start your tx with a doctor in London and then fly to turkey for egg collection + embryo transfer but i want to fly out there. This is the website for the hospital.www.ivfturkey.com . Olga     


/links


----------



## ♥keepinghope♥ (Nov 28, 2006)

hello and welcome

yeah i remember the tests at the start seems to last for months at least once there done with you dont have to keep getting them.

so wishing you good luck when you get started keepinghope xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Tomorrow is Newbie Night in the Chat room at 8pm
- do pop in and say  To Caz & I
The chat room has various themed sessions each week, 
Details of these can be found on the main index page 
The chat room is open 24/7 with lots of support, fun & friendship to be found.
We already Offer one2one Chats by prior arrangement CLICK HERE


For help in getting into the chatroom  CLICK HERE


----------

